# South American becoming new hotspot for adventurous expats



## Daniel_Brito

Hello all, I wanted to share our website www.BrazilExpat.com with you. It is a platform for expats living in Brazil. You can find information about going out locations, what to think of when moving to Brazil and much more.


----------

